# Is there a difference between kosher and halal?



## Big Don (Nov 9, 2011)

Is there a difference between kosher and halal food?
If so, what?


----------



## rlobrecht (Nov 10, 2011)

I visited Algeria (a Muslim country) for work recently. We had a similar conversation. What I was told is that Kosher is more restrictive than Halal. So Muslim people can eat Kosher foods, but Jewish people might not be able to eat Halal foods. The differences are slight. Some seafood is excluded from Kosher, but not Halal, as well as some animals (like camel.). The slaughter ritual is also slightly more complex for Kosher. 

I don't practice either religion/custom, so my understanding might be skewed. 

Rick


----------



## Big Don (Nov 10, 2011)

rlobrecht said:


> I visited Algeria (a Muslim country) for work recently. We had a similar conversation. What I was told is that Kosher is more restrictive than Halal. So Muslim people can eat Kosher foods, but Jewish people might not be able to eat Halal foods. The differences are slight. Some seafood is excluded from Kosher, but not Halal, as well as some animals (like camel.). The slaughter ritual is also slightly more complex for Kosher.
> 
> I don't practice either religion/custom, so my understanding might be skewed.
> 
> Rick


Thanks. I got even more bored and idly curious and googled. There are differences, but, slight ones.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 10, 2011)

http://www.jewfaq.org/kashrut.htm


----------



## CanuckMA (Nov 10, 2011)

In broad strokes,

Fruits and veggies are kosher. Some must be exmined closely for bugs.

Kosher fish requires both fins and scales. Shelfish is not. Shark, catfish is not.

Animals must have split hooves and chew their cud.

Birds that eat carion are not Kosher.

Animals must be slaughtered in a specific way.

Milk and meat may not be eaten together. For that purpose, chicken is meat but fish is not.


From my understanding, Halal allows shelfish, and the mixing of meat and milk.


It's a complex issue. Any specific questions?


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 10, 2011)

Now I'm curious...  I've always kind of wondered why Catholics could eat fish on Friday, but not other meats, and figured it somehow linked back to Jewish dietary laws.  Why isn't fish meat in terms of consuming it with dairy?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 10, 2011)

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_do_catholics_eat_on_Fridays_during_Lent
Though I heard the real reason was something about fish sales were down and it was an early form of 'stimulus', I've been unable to verify that.

I shop at a halal market. The quality's been pretty decent. I also buy kosher foods and have found the same to be true.
Kosher Pepsi and Coke for example taste great, and very different, unlike the main-stream versions which are pretty similar in taste.


----------



## Carol (Nov 10, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> Now I'm curious...  I've always kind of wondered why Catholics could eat fish on Friday, but not other meats, and figured it somehow linked back to Jewish dietary laws.  Why isn't fish meat in terms of consuming it with dairy?



Essentially this is because fish isn't a mammal. There's a line from Deuteronomy (I think?) boiling a kid in its mother's milk.   Cows, goats, sheep all produce milk, where fish do not.   

This is similar to the philosophy of why some Hindus do not eat meat...cows, goats, water buffalo etc.  produce milk, cheese, and yogurt which sustain all of Mother India.

As far as Catholics not eating meat...well...the disciples were largely fishermen and tax collectors     Given the that the conditions around the Sea of Galilee were more hospitable for fishing than the were ranching, land animals were more of a treat than sea animals.  Therefore, eating fish on Fridays was seen as a sacrifice, or, a measure of self-restraint.  Icthus was used as a symbol by early Christians in correlation with Jesus telling his disciples they became Fishers of Men.


----------



## CanuckMA (Nov 10, 2011)

Carol said:


> Essentially this is because fish isn't a mammal. There's a line from Deuteronomy (I think?) boiling a kid in its mother's milk.   Cows, goats, sheep all produce milk, where fish do not.



Close. The prohibition does come from the not boiling a kid in it's mother's milk. But fowls don't produce milk. The reason fowl is considered meat and fish isn't is because fowl is slaughtered in a similar manner to meat animals. 

Tghe Catholic thing is interesting. It is the reverse from Judaism. Jews are supposed to eat meat of Friday, to eat a meal worthy of Shabbat. It is also sometimes used as another possible reason to consider fowl meat. So that families too poor to afford animal meat could use bird and still fulfill the Mitzvah.


----------



## granfire (Nov 11, 2011)

CanuckMA said:


> Close. The prohibition does come from the not boiling a kid in it's mother's milk. But fowls don't produce milk. The reason fowl is considered meat and fish isn't is because fowl is slaughtered in a similar manner to meat animals.
> 
> Tghe Catholic thing is interesting. It is the reverse from Judaism. Jews are supposed to eat meat of Friday, to eat a meal worthy of Shabbat. It is also sometimes used as another possible reason to consider fowl meat. So that families too poor to afford animal meat could use bird and still fulfill the Mitzvah.



Well, the Catholic thing about Friday is got to do with the crucifiction thing.

then again, they classified beaver as fish and otter...


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 11, 2011)

granfire said:


> ...they classified beaver as fish...



Well, circumstantial evidence could have led them to this conclusion...


----------



## granfire (Nov 11, 2011)

Makalakumu said:


> Well, circumstantial evidence could have led them to this conclusion...



mostly desire to eat something other than real fish! ^_^


----------



## Big Don (Nov 11, 2011)

CanuckMA said:


> Any specific questions?


No, honestly, I was reading a book about wizards, vampires and other assorted goodness and the question popped, inexplicably into my head.
Then, it rattled around annoying me, because I figured there were more similarities than differences.


----------



## granfire (Nov 11, 2011)

Big Don said:


> [...] because I figured there were more similarities than differences.



there are always more similarities than differences.


----------

